# Looking for a fork



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Need a rigid fork. 445mm axle to crown 26" wheel, disc tab, 1 1/8 steer tube. Don't care about weight. Must be almost indestructible. Any suggestions?

Tim.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

the dartmoor bronx fork is really good. its only 430mm AC, but its damn good. and also fricken light.

the dmr trailblade is 440mm AC height, but it isnt as strong. 

having a slightly lower AC height for the advantage of strength is definatly worth it. it will make your bike more responsive in handling too due to the steeper head tube angle. the dartmoor is 10mm dropouts/QR and the dmr trailblade can be had in QR or 20mm dropouts.

there are other forks out there, but those are the two that i personally know that fit what you want to the best of my ability


----------

